# Corrupt Boot Sector for system disk Partition i



## Bruce D (Jan 9, 2010)

Recently installed Windows 7 Home Premium on Pavillion a520n. Was working fine for a couple weeks except had gotten some blue screens due to Video card (NVIDEA GE Force 4 MX) not supporting DIRECTX 9. (I was planning to upgrade Video Card). Reboots were ok until today when I got "ERROR LOADING OPERATING SYSTEM". I have booted computer with Winodows 7 DVD and tried to repair. Diagnostics indicate the root cause is "Boot Sector for system disk partition is corrupt". Windows attempted repair failed (error code=0x17). I am able to look at my other 2 hard disk partitions after booting from Win7 DVD and when I click on C drive the message I get is that the drive needs to be formated. 

Is there a way to fix this without reformating or reinstalling Windows 7? 
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Bruce D, 

Welcome to TSF! A MS Tech will be right with you please do not follow any of the above instructions that's Mirza has given as these are against the Community Rules, and you don't know whether the files you are being asked to download are safe to do!

Thank you

Poyol


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Bruce D,

I'm Poyol, I'll be helping you repair your computer today, it may be easier to print off the following instructions so you can view these whilst attempting to repair your computer!

First things first I'll need you to;

1) Insert your Windows 7 DVD into the disk drive
2) Boot your computer up - if necessary press any key to boot from disk
3) Click on 'Repair your computer' at the bottom of the window that appears.
4) On this screen select 'Command Prompt'

On this new screen type in;

```
bootrec.exe /fixmbr
bootsect.exe /nt60 all /force
```
Once this has done type in the following;


```
attrib -h -s C:\boot\BCD

del C:\boot\BCD
bootrec.exe /rebuildbcd
```
*Hopefully you should see a success message, letting you know that the BCD has been rebuilt successfully*

If so;

Type


```
shutdown -r -t 0
```
*THEN* turn your computer back on, remove the Windows 7 DVD, and hopefully this should have fixed your problem.

Once you have carried out these steps, please let me know of the resolution, be it good or bad!

Thank you 

Poyol


----------



## KGM1973 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Corrupt Boot Sector for system disk Partition*

Greetings Poyol,

First and foremost, thanks for providing this info on how to repair a corrupt boot sector for the disk partition. I have Windows 7 Professional installed on a Dell Latitude E6510 laptop, and I was unsuccessful in my repair attempt. Here's how far I got:

When I typed in: bootrec.exe /fixmbr
It responded with: The operation completed successfully.

Good! However, with the next command: bootsect.exe /nt60 all /force
It responded with:
Could not open the volume root directory:
The parameter is incorrect. :4-dontkno


Payol, would you happen to have any other suggestions? Thanks and my appreciation in advance! ray:

Thanks and take care.

-- KGM1973 --


----------



## HARDHELPER (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd try to make a copy of everything important that you have on your hard drive by plugging it in to another computer (or something similar) and just format it. 

But I'm confident that Poyol got more tricks up his sleeves. ;-)


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi KGM1973, 

Please would you go to *Post New Thread* to create a new thread where unique information can be given to yourself.

Thank you!

Poyol


----------



## KGM1973 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello HARDHELPER and Poyol,

Thanks for your responses. I will create a new thread in a moment ...

Thanks and take care.

-- KGM1973 --


----------



## KGM1973 (Jul 15, 2011)

The new thread is here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...stem-disk-partition-windows-7-pro-587602.html

Thanks and take care.

-- KGM1973 --


----------



## gened2002 (Jul 15, 2011)

New to forum, need help. Have an extended hardware warranty. The hardware service tech says this is a software problem... Targeted Read Test Started Error Message: Error while reading sector 98531839. Error Message: The test found 1 sector error Test Finished: Failed (Error code: WHD20-OJV) SMART Short Self Test Test Started 7/14/2011 3:10:09 PM Error Message: The device reported the following status: The previous self-test completed having the read element of the test failed 7/14/2011 3:10:19 PM Error Message:The first failing LBA value is 98531839 and the failure occurred after the device had been operating for 1598 power-on hours. 7/14/2011 3:10:20 PM Test Finished: Failed (Error code: WHD16-HX0) Any help would be most appreciated. If I have posted this in the wrong area of the forum my humble apologies. Please direct me to the area where this post is most relevant. Thank you in advance for your assistance. Gene


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi gened2002, 

Please would you go to *Post New Thread* to create a new thread where unique information can be given to yourself.

Thank you!

Poyol


----------

